# Perth vs Melbourne cost of living



## attila_the_gorilla (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi guys, wondering how these two places compare in cost of living. Rent, food, utilities, used cars etc.
Having a look on property rental sites and whatever I can find, but hopefully there's a few of you here with current firsthand experience of both cities.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a STICKY thread at the top of this forum regarding cost of living. Please go through that and if you have further questions come back 



attila_the_gorilla said:


> Hi guys, wondering how these two places compare in cost of living. Rent, food, utilities, used cars etc.
> Having a look on property rental sites and whatever I can find, but hopefully there's a few of you here with current firsthand experience of both cities.
> Thanks for any input.


----------

